# My modern military collection



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are some my modern military vehicles. Some are scratch builds while others are heavily modified kits. Enjoy.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

M58 Smoke generator:






































Reference pic:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Volcano Mine Dispenser


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

The inspiration for this little vignette comes from a photo I had seen on the net. I think it was taken in Afghanistan. So far this is my interpretation of such a scene of an IED Humvee attack; The name of the dio would be announced after I decide on the figures:

Here is the pic from which I got my inspiration:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

of a scratch built LAV III that I built and now, I have turned it into a Completely destroyed and rotten down vehicle. You can see what it looked like before and after. Just a small note. The bottle on the antenna was removed after the pics were taken.

*Before Pics:*





















*After Pics:*


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I thought I'd put together a small dio that somewhat depicts vehicles fallen to IED's or heavy attacks which left them totally destroyed and unusable. I had seen quite a few pics of badly damaged vehicles, beyond repairs, just put into a heap or collected together and placed into a 'Junkyard' type for damaged vehicles. So this is my loose representation of such yards during the Iraqi War...


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I had been ask to show and WIP of the Patriot launcher amoung my armor collection. So here is the direct link to the WIP of the build process. Easier than posting all the pics here:

http://armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload...&artid=2526


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Your work is Mind Blowing. Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

incredible detail - great artistry


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Every single one of those is a masterpiece!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a friend who's a program manager on the Abrams tank. Every once in a while she sends me a picture of a stateside test session that went wrong, usually due to driver error. I always thought some of them would make good model dios.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

John P said:


> I have a friend who's a program manager on the Abrams tank. Every once in a while she sends me a picture of a stateside test session that went wrong, usually due to driver error. I always thought some of them would make good model dios.


John. Great pics. I've only one of these before. But the rest would do perfect in a dio. Thanks for posting these. Ideas ideas...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great builds, tiking, thanks for showing, and a great thread!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for looking.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are all good looking models, I might try do do something like that, most of models have been syfy ones, but I might try something like these. if I can keep my computer from freezing.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Appreciate the comment. Thank.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome work with great detail thanks for sharing. ..RL


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

starlord said:


> Those are all good looking models, I might try do do something like that, most of models have been syfy ones, but I might try something like these. if I can keep my computer from freezing.


Thanks. SiFi models are also an interest of mine but never came around to modeling them.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Incredibly nice work and collection!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for looking in.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Amazing work my friend !!! I am in Awe !

Love the Patriot system !


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

schweinhund227 said:


> Amazing work my friend !!! I am in Awe !
> 
> Love the Patriot system !


Thanks. It was scratch built.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

John P said:


> Every single one of those is a masterpiece!!


Thanks John. Btw, are you the individual that builds indepth dioramas? Seen many threads on how to build dios.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nope, not me. too much work!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Outstanding model building. Your attention to detail really shows. 

Phillip1


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

John P said:


> Nope, not me. too much work!


Ok. I guess it is another person with the same name. And thanks to you Phillip.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Brilliant work.
Is that an Israeli M113 tank repair vehicle?


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Brilliant work.
> Is that an Israeli M113 tank repair vehicle?


Thanks for commenting. No. It is an American version. Actually it is a M577A2 vehicle.


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Just found this thread. Amazing work, all around. From the fidelity of details to the realistic finishes and presentation. Well done!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Fantastic work all around. Love the little settings you've put these vehicles in as well. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Blew my mind.Excellent work and your bases are really wild.I noticed a couple of base almost looked like they were cast or is it just a good paint job on styrofoam?


----------



## uffizy (Jul 17, 2012)

*modern military models*

Hy guys!

I'm new at modeling, and I'm searching for modern warfare models.

I want some infantry units, Machingane teams, Mortar teams, m777 howitzer, and such. Later on, I want to make some tanks, and aircrafts as well. Also I would like to make some OP fors models as well, so i will need taliobans, RPG soldiers, Armed pickups as well. 

I found some pages, but they sell WWII models mainly. 

Can you guys please offer me some shops, or manufactureres, who sell/make modern warfare models. I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you for advance!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

BOXIE said:


> Blew my mind.Excellent work and your bases are really wild.I noticed a couple of base almost looked like they were cast or is it just a good paint job on styrofoam?



Thanks. Yep. Good old styrofoam. Easy to form with a sander; but, the dust! Ouch!!! Good thing I use the one at my job.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

uffizy said:


> Hy guys!
> 
> I'm new at modeling, and I'm searching for modern warfare models.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this Site. It'll answer all your questions and needs:

http://armorama.kitmaker.net/


----------



## uffizy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow. Incredible work. I REALLY liked the modern gun truck.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks .


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

quite a collection :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

giant monster said:


> a good pose:tongue:


 Thank you kindly.


----------



## option61c (Aug 23, 2007)

*Your work...*

Hi,

There is really only one word that desccibes your work, and that word is *EXPERT*. I am thoroughly green with envy (in a good way)!! I've been building models for 40 years and I still don't produce the kind of results you do, but i'm newly motivated to try. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the great post.

David


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

option61c said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is really only one word that desccibes your work, and that word is *EXPERT*. I am thoroughly green with envy (in a good way)!! I've been building models for 40 years and I still don't produce the kind of results you do, but i'm newly motivated to try. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your very motivated post. It was very kind of you.  Glad to help in any way; especially if I can help motivate someone esle. Thank you again.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Extremley well done....all of them!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Somehow I find myself wandering over here each time I log on to HT. I'm simultaneously amazed and depressed because I could never hope to achieve such awesomeness!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

The-Nightsky said:


> Extremley well done....all of them!


Thank you.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

kdaracal said:


> Somehow I find myself wandering over here each time I log on to HT. I'm simultaneously amazed and depressed because I could never hope to achieve such awesomeness!


Thank you very much for your comment. It meant a lot. But nothing is impossible. I said the same once. Personally i have seen better but i am not complaining


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

My latest addition. It is a 1/72 scale Fennek. As a matter of fact it is my very first small scale model after 1/35. I have great respect for those who model this scale as a norm. I do not think I will do another one but you never know. This was just a test, to see if I could achieve the level of excellence those 1/72 hobbyist achieve in their builds. I personally think it is nowhere near it but I am satisfied as a first timer.


----------

